# Designing O Layout



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

I started a thread in the 'My Layout' forum to show progress on a layout that I am going to be starting. I thought I would also start a thread here that has to do with the design of the layout. I have drawn up an idea of where the benchwork would go in the room. For now I showed it all squared off, and I know it might make sense to curve some of the benchwork. I am looking for feedback as to if I am on the right track,and if I am leaving enough space for aisles. Once I get an idea of how much benchwork I can fit into the space I will start actually designing a track plan that conforms to that space.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Well three things jump out at me.

1 make sure in the corners of the room when you curve you're benchwork, go a little narrower. Essentially what you have in the left corners of the room are two 30"x30" suares that you have to reach across to reach the corner. That's gonna be a 42" reach.

Also the upper right hand corner has a 4'x4', square which either needs to be smaller or it needs an access hole/drop out scenery.

Lastly, you may or may not realize this, the middle section that is 2'-2" is not wide enough for anything other than a short yard .

Everything else looks pretty right and also down in the bottom right corner that 4'x4' square would be a great place for a helix to make a double level layout.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed on the reach part , though one 4 by 4 square looks accessible. You could move the center island thing to one side or the other. I like the curves on the inside of the layout, so I would do it. Lay out your track on the floor first so you get an idea of reach and where you need to add curves , etc. Looks good so far.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

I will definitely take reach into consideration. I put the narrow area Jutting out because I felt that I was wasting space by have a large open rectangle in the middle of the room. My idea for that was to have a short Yard into that area that served an industry or two. 

To help with refining the bench work plan with the comments I received above I put my original bench work into scarm and put down to loops around the room at different elevations. 

My next challenge is figuring out a way to connect the two loops together. I also want to add more track to make it a more interesting layout to operate. 

I have attached the SCARM file as a ZIP


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The SCARM file can only be opened by those who have SCARM on their computer. Try printing the layout to a PDF file or take a screen shot of it. Either of those would be much easier for all to see.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I am new to both SCARM and the forums. See attached Snapshot of layout plan so far.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Murphy's Law -- model train version: "Derailments always seem to happen inside tunnels."

You had better design that long tunnel either with a lift-of top, or with under-the-table access.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

One more thought. That one door that open into the room looks like it will run into the lift-out section. If that is a closet door -- no problem. But if that is the entry door to the room, someday, somebody will enter in a hurry without remembering what is behind the door -- with disastrous results.

If that is the case, you could put a glass panel in the door so that people could see what is there before they open the door.

Or you screw a solid door stop on the floor to stop the door at the appropriate spot. But, you would need to remove the doorstop (along with the lift-out section) in order to carry large items through the door.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

Good point on needing to be able to access the tunnel. The wall adjacent to the tunnel backs up to my workshop, so I will provide an access on the other side of the wall with a hatch cover of some sort to keep sawdust from the workshop getting into the tunnel. The door that opens into the room near the lift-out section is just access to the HVAC system. The door will only be opened from the train room side, and only when access is needed to the HVAC system.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not only do you need to have access for derailments, but you may have to do stuff like track cleaning and repair some connections, you never know. Murphy is waiting for you to build an inaccessible area.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

As sjm9911 pointed out, you may have a reach problem in a few areas. Assuming that you can comfortably reach AND WORK (e.g. lay track correctly) at a distance of 2.5 ft, here are the areas (bounded roughly by sloppy red lines) where you can not reach. In those corners, if you limit yourself to simple scenery, you can lay across the table and construct it before you put anything fragile in front of it.









P.S. This is the limit of my help. I am not an O-scale person. I leave the track design suggestions to the O-scale modelers.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Jason,
You can use only the tunnel portals facing the front and put a removable top for the rest of the mountain. That will provide access if needed.


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

File attached


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

OK before we get further, what do you want from your layout? You have a bit of room to work with and can squeeze more into it if you want. What size are your curves? How much scenery or accessories? The planning part is key, its important not to jump into it like I did. Much better to think it out on paper , or on this thread first I got some ideas and might post a picture or two of what I did for an idea. Oh, what are you planning to run, newer stuff, post war stuff a bit of both? Command or conventional, or a little of both? Sorry lots of questions and don't want to take you in a direction that you don't want to go.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

Those are good questions and I totally agree on planning ahead. I will try to answer them by listing out some things I am looking for in the layout:

1. Want to model more of an urban area with maybe a large town/small city scene, and also an industrial area. 
2. Setting would be in the 50's or 60'.
3. I would like a layout that is not flat
4. I would like to make it look relatively realistic, even though I feel scenery is my weak point, it is something I want to work on getting better at.
5. I want to operate multiple trains, and have an area where i could do some switching
6. Conventional to start since that is what I have inherited from my wife's grandfather, but would like to wire the track so that I could possibly switch to command control someday if that is possible to do.
7 At first I will be running a wide variety of stuff because that is what I got from my wife's grandfather.

I know this might seem like a hodgepodge of things, but since I am still early in the design phase I am still trying to nail down the specifics. 

I would be interested in hearing any ideas that you have.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just an idea of what you can cram into two peices of plywood. I'm crap at realistic scenery too bit wanted a post war layout. Don't mind the stuff laying about.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would leave your back track up high, not in the tunnel, the closer track maybe with the two tunnels on the sides and the middle open. Also they should meet up somewhere so you can switch trains back and forth. I still would move that small bump out in the middle and make the back peice wider, hard to reach but you can get some siddings in. Some of my siddings are small but I can park a car there to interact with my accessories. You can easily go between conventional and command if you wire it up right at the beginning. I haven't done that yet


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with SJM.

The first thought I had after seeing your Scarm drawing is where
do the two ovals connect together. That is certainly one of the
things you'll want to consider. It will require a lengthy grade
to accomplish.

Because the 'bridge' is two levels, you may have to consider
a lift out section instead of a drop down or lift up. Be sure to
include a circuit that will shut off an isolated section of each
track approaching the 'bridge' that will cut power when the
bridge is 'out' so trains don't find their demise on a concrete
floor.

Don


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

You have a good space and can accomplish what you want in that space. I suggest refining the loops for at least 072 minimum. Then you can run whatever, whenever. You'll still have plenty of space for scenery and such.

Reshaping the table and removing corners can provide some more options and retain a decent aisle.

The length of the opening(bridges) may be a little long. Lifting them up may come close to the ceiling. Lifting them out may be cumbersome. The available trestle bridges are 40" long (Atlas) or shorter.

I did a little work just to provide a concept of a table reshape and yard option in the island. There are still a few pieces of 063 and the yard will be a challenge to keep at 064(Ross).

Spend some time and think it through. Some good ideas and cautions have been provided.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. It is nice being able to work out these issues on paper before actually building anything.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 the trains look better when on the tracks. 


I would try to go with the largest curve you can get on the table, if you can't fit 72's try for 54's.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Ed, think of the modelling opportunities when building a crane large enough to put trains on 2 and 3 story buildings!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was moving my trains and stoped to get a shot for an example you guys are rough! Additional excuses are : I was getting a feel for my new layout designs staring Godzilla and mothra. Its a new hipster dinner and finally........ ed ..... it .......was....
ALIENS. You should see the crop circles they left, not to mention the mess with the poor cows..


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

I like the diner one, I would totally eat there.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

I came up with a revised plan putting some of the advice I received into it. I want to design a small yard on the area sticking out into the center.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

It looks ok but can you add a few more pictures?


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

I attached some more snapshots. Since last time I started to add a yard. The yard needs some work, just messing around with some ideas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> I was moving my trains and stoped to get a shot for an example you guys are rough! Additional excuses are : I was getting a feel for my new layout designs staring Godzilla and mothra. Its a new hipster dinner and finally........ ed ..... it .......was....
> ALIENS. You should see the crop circles they left, not to mention the mess with the poor cows..



My first thought was that they were big weathervanes.

My second thought was Godzilla was there, I just watched one of the godzilla movies last week on cable. ( "She" went away for the weekend AND LET GO OF THE REMOTE.):thumbsup:

I watched a whole bunch of good _hit.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm linking the layout much better now good job!
Nice ed! No Godzilla here though my ex still wants to live here, as shes has no were to go at the end of the month


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> I'm linking the layout much better now good job!
> Nice ed! No Godzilla here though my ex still wants to live here, as shes has no were to go at the end of the month


You better not let her!?
You're not thinking about it right?:goofball:


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi, Jason. I happened to notice some similarities in what you are constructing and what's on my plan.

Your available space is similar to mine, I have 12x16 with a small alcove to the top right.
You have about the same config in the loops. 
You want to build a bridge for the doorway. I did decide against that, for the reasons the seasoned members talked about.

I don't know what gauge you're going in, I couldn't find it written anywhere. I'm going O with a lean to tinplate. I love the pre-war look and sound.
I am debating a tunnel similar to yours, but as GunRunnerJohn said, Murphy likes to raise his ugly head and...................

Here is what I am basing my designs on, a stock layout. (Forgot where I got it)








(I am not trying to hijack this thread, just showing the similarities in the two layouts.)

Perhaps you might want to take some ideas from the layout I'm showing. The yard is excellent, IMO. A lot of room for cars, yet out of the way of traffic. And there is industry already there, with room for more.


----------



## Jason17112 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ron,

I do like the yard part of the plan you posted, and look at using that as part of my layout plan. The reason I went with a lift out section is so that my main loop can have the largest radius possible so I do not limit the types of trains I can run on it. When you finalize your track plan put it up somewhere, I would like to see it.


----------

